# Shop rearrangement gone bad.



## woodchucker (Nov 18, 2017)

So I am unable to do any work in the shop until the MRI now that I had my  eyes xrayed.
So earlier in the week I used Grizzly's shop tool to figure out how to rearrange my shop to get more space out of it.
I want to separate the grinders from everything.  And maybe add a new tool.

So I came up with the current shop (far right), and 2 versions of a new layout.
I really like the lathe in the new position, but nothing is fitting the way I hoped.
I have shelves hanging on the walls to hold more stuff. And they were inteferring with my boxes. So I had to raise them. Not what I wanted, and one of the reasons I wanted to move my lathe as I wanted to raise it.  I did about 2 inches, and now if feels way nicer.  Now if everything else would work... None of it is.



All this work and not sure what I am going to do next..


----------



## brino (Nov 18, 2017)

At least it's easier doing the equipment move in the virtual world.

hmmmmmmm........it's difficult to make out everything in your pictures.

How about:
(....assuming you've drawn it with North to the top!)
-mill set on a diagonal in the North-West corner
-lathe backing on the North wall, in the North-East corner

it also looks like a good place for a drill press (or maybe a grinder) between the two doors along the South wall.

What's the "bat signal" thing in front of the mill?

-brino


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 18, 2017)

brino said:


> At least it's easier doing the equipment move in the virtual world.
> 
> hmmmmmmm........it's difficult to make out everything in your pictures.
> 
> ...



Bat Signal, ???  That's a man so that I have scale about what it would be to be in that alcove.
Basically I used a cabinet for a lot of the objects, since I could put sizes in, and that way it would be accurate. The machines match their machine sizes, so if I used too many of their items it would not work. I tried the mill in the corner and really didn't like it. mine is a clausing 8520 and does not have the depth that a bp would, so it restricted table movement and that meant pulling it far out. Maybe I should give it another try.
The north /east wall has to sets of breaker boxes there, so I don't want to box them in so I can't get to them.  The grinder would be good by the 2 doors. Yep..I might do that.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 18, 2017)

brino said:


> At least it's easier doing the equipment move in the virtual world.


BTW, what has gone bad, is that I have spent most of the day moving everything, so virtually it looked good, but is not working in the real world.


----------



## tq60 (Nov 18, 2017)

Using cad works well but paper cutouts is much faster.

Print as large as possible and just print the room by itself and another with everything just in middle of floor.

Make raw stock samples in the white space...think of whatever you will work with...A 4 X 8 sheet of plywood or 10 ft length of pipe or ????

Use spray adhesive to stick the machine copy to a file folder then cut them out.

Now you can quickly move things around then once in place see if the raw stock can be worked.

Another tip is a pallet jack and pallet like machine bases so things can be stored and used as stored like mill in corner then moved out if needed for large work.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 18, 2017)

tq60 said:


> Using cad works well but paper cutouts is much faster.
> 
> Print as large as possible and just print the room by itself and another with everything just in middle of floor.
> 
> ...


Not enough space, only 10 x 22, like a bowling alley.  Too narrow to get a pallet jack in. And no where to store it.


----------



## dlane (Nov 18, 2017)

Mill is there for good ?, I like # 1 & 2


----------



## brino (Nov 19, 2017)

woodchucker said:


> That's a man so that I have scale about what it would be to be in that alcove.



LoL! Sorry, I didn't recognize myself!



woodchucker said:


> I have spent most of the day moving everything, so virtually it looked good, but is not working in the real world.



Doh!

There is definitely an "art" to this......making too many tools fit into too little space.
Know that you're not alone there!

-brino


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 19, 2017)

I have a similar shop space.  Here is my layout.  The items in red are movable. The lathes positioned so I could insert work through the headstocks.
It's tight but workable.  Ther will be more room when I pull the desk out and do a little rearranging.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 19, 2017)

That 13 foot width is quite a bit larger. may not seem it, but that's a whole cabinet and walk area. My kennedy base is 19 " deep, so that really adds quite a bit.
edit: oh that's 134 inches not 13.4 feet... forget what I said. geez you fit a lot.

I decided I am getting rid of one bench, its too deep. Maybe I'll cut it down later. For now, we'll see how it finishes up. I have to make a back splash for the lathe. I am going to have to put some plexi in there to see on the other side too. That way I can see when the pooch comes in, or the wife.

RJ, what's the round in the corner? Garbage can, shop vac?


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Nov 19, 2017)

I agree on the paper template, faster imo. Have you considered locking casters for benches. They make it possible to change the majority of your shop to fit the job for the day. Three feet is the minimum comfortable working space for me.

I like the selection from caster city
http://castercity.com/m/total-locking-plate-casters.htm


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 19, 2017)

woodchucker said:


> That 13 foot width is quite a bit larger. may not seem it, but that's a whole cabinet and walk area. My kennedy base is 19 " deep, so that really adds quite a bit.
> edit: oh that's 134 inches not 13.4 feet... forget what I said. geez you fit a lot.
> 
> I decided I am getting rid of one bench, its too deep. Maybe I'll cut it down later. For now, we'll see how it finishes up. I have to make a back splash for the lathe. I am going to have to put some plexi in there to see on the other side too. That way I can see when the pooch comes in, or the wife.
> ...


The round object is an 80 gal. pressure tank for our water supply.  My air compressor is in the adjacent room.  Trash is kept in the upper left hand corner.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 19, 2017)

That's what my little closet is for, the water pressure tank, which I just had to replace 2 weeks ago.


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 19, 2017)

Challenge is to cram in our "wants" instead of our "needs".  My shop is in an area 32' x 40' in a 40' x 96' pole barn.  I would have loved to have kept a Rockwell 11" x 36" lathe and an Atlas 7B shaper, but sold them both to make room for a Bridgeport.  I'm blessed with a nice area, but did a poor job of laying it out.  Good idea with the paper patterns and CAD approach.

Bruce


----------



## Boswell (Nov 19, 2017)

Regarding Paper vs CAD for a shop layout technique. I the the CAD and I am sure that fore me it is quicker than using scissors and paper. I think it is just how comfortable you are with your CAD tool of choice not to mention some of the nice side effects such as being able to easily save different versions of your plans for later reference.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Did you consider placing the mill at 45º in a corner ?


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 19, 2017)

Mitch Alsup said:


> Did you consider placing the mill at 45º in a corner ?


When I set it up, I did try it , it seemed to cut off more space than I liked, as it had to come out of the corner quite a bit to get the tbl travel. Plus this is not a BP, it's a clausing 8520, I need access toward the back to change high and low speeds.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 20, 2017)

Casters on everything then move when needed.


----------



## ezduzit (Nov 20, 2017)

The diagram is nearly impossible to read. Also using paper dolls is much faster and more effective. Then a digital photo can be posted large enough for easy viewing. 

#3 makes the most sense of the 3, with room to move machines through the center.


----------

